
Why Most of Us Fail to Grasp Coming Exponential Gains in AI - imartin2k
https://singularityhub.com/2018/07/15/why-most-of-us-fail-to-grasp-coming-exponential-gains-in-ai/
======
stevew20
Jesus, this is the kinda shallow meaning business jargon BS that make ML SO
HARD to explain to the average person.

